# CAMBIUM: the stuff between the xylem and the phloem.



## Bonkleesha (Feb 8, 2012)

can cambium be increased? are there types of cannabis that have more or less cambium than others?

these are the questions i want to look at. it only makes sense to me that if you had plants with more cambium, your success of grafting and rooting could greatly increase. i want to take a specific look at ways to increase, or even make synthetic cambium (college lab setting).

-i was reading someones thesis on the internet, and i saw that cambuim can be related to auxins, so would putting some IBA rooting hormone on a graft increase the likelihood of it taking?

is there shit im missing here? help. im a hort student, but some of you are 'been there done that'. 


and can we have a moment of silence for easy-e, please? id appreciate it.


----------



## Bonkleesha (Feb 9, 2012)

okay okay okay fuggers.

we had a grafting lab yesterday, and i had a chance to talk to the godfather of grafting. no bullshit. guy has been grafting professionally for over 60 years.

okay lets go back 2 days to the grafting video when this cambium shit popped into my head. i wanted to make more cambium, or synthetic cambium, but i didnt even know how it was created. well, i read a wordy thesis online saying that all cambium production was traced to IAA. basically there wasnt mention of any other hormones.

okay, so i asked this grafter grandpa about cambium production and IBA rooting hormone. he got all bright eyed and pulled me aside and we did some tests on a filbert tree rootstock so he could show me EXACTLY where the xylem, the phloem, and the cambium were. i could see it with my eyes already, but we used some dyes and shit to do this. anyways, the guy told me that he HAD INDEED EXPERIENCED INCREASED GRAFTING SUCCESS WHEN SOAKING THE SCIONS IN IBA. he told me 10:1, but not which IBA lol. i just had too many questions to ask.

and i grafted fuji and honeycrisp apples onto some scientific ass rootstocks. word to your mother.


and heres another food for thought: how about removing the cambium left over from cutting the scion or rootstock (if any) to place into and around the cambial contact areas on our grafts. shit i shoulda asked more.


----------



## Bonkleesha (Feb 10, 2012)

this video was last night. i should have had some stronger, better tape to marry the rootstock and the scion. no IBA use yet. stay tuned....
[video=youtube;sJPi36alpck]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJPi36alpck&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Bonkleesha (Mar 17, 2012)

this attempt was an epic fail. i am thinking its because A) i didnt keep the plant humid enough. i have an idea of attaching some kind of wand with a side hose that has a misting attachment to an aeroponic cloner so i have a mist wand that i can stick up in the humidity dome. also B) i was high as fuck and spaced off the grafting band. i used electrical tape that got wet. yah... i would like to try this again without being jenky pothead about it.

i was wanting to know for people with grafting experience.... would choosing a plant with a bigger stalk be better? i was thinking new growth= better healing, but maybe thats not the case with "our" ladies. i saw a vegetable grafting video, and they were grafting 3 weeks from germination.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 17, 2012)

There is the bark cambium layer, the living cambium layer made of xylem and phloem cells and the heart wood, which is dead.
If all you want to do is graft, try this tutorial. It may help you in your endeavor. 

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/403595-how-easily-graft-marijuana-plant.html


----------



## polyarcturus (Mar 17, 2012)

reasoning for the technique? bond small plants to large root system? i get the idea, get to the cambrium on both plants, add IBA to cambiums to help with the grafting process. sounds reasonable. i have never messed with grafting but what are we talking about grafting here? i mean if i could harvest a plant then reuse the root system with a cutting grated to it that would be pretty awesome and i dont know what kind of potential that has.

+rep for some good info this is why i come here, to read. the books have most of the answers i need already. i like to read/watch shit like this this is advancement like tissue culture, breeding and genetics, use of hormones, new pruning and lighting techniques. GOOD STUFF


----------



## Scabbio (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't think you can increase cambium area artificially. Putting another layer of cambium in between the scion and rootstock will result in having dead tissue between the scion and rootstock.
Successful grafting relies on getting the cambium from each side in contact with each other. So the idea of using larger stems might be good to a point... That would give you a larger target, the cambium is larger... The more contact, the better your chances. 
Use a mister or a humidity dome to maintain moisture. Clipping leaves will also conserve moisture.
Typically, young tissue accepts grafts better than old tissue. It depends on the plant, and I have no information concerning MJ.
another thing to consider is how different plants react to growth hormones. How MJ will respond to IBA, I do not know. Might help, might not. I have seen very little research done with MJ. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Scabbio (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm surprised we haven't seen more input here...


----------



## painkillerman (Mar 20, 2012)

i love this idea and going try my own experiments u made me wonder what if


----------



## Bud Grauer (Mar 21, 2012)

wtf?

Cambium? Cambium? We don't need no stinkin' cambium. 

ain't you got any THC???


----------



## Bonkleesha (Mar 22, 2012)

we watched a video in one of my classes that says grafting can increase the vigor, teste, and yield of even annuals. they were talking about tomatoes, but....


----------



## Uncle Ben (Mar 24, 2012)

Why in the hell would anyone care about grafting an annual? It's just fuckin' stupid and I see it all the time, which suggests to me that too many pot growers are stupid.

Numbnuts, grafting is reserved for perennials for a valid reason. You're pairing a special rootstock that works with certain soil profiles with your scion.


----------



## Bonkleesha (Aug 17, 2013)

Yes. Let's stay as narrow minded as possible, please. Fuck science.


----------



## propertyoftheUS (Aug 18, 2013)

Grafting marijuana or any other annual is about as much wasted time and effort as it is to go around these forums trying to convince people to QUIT FUCKING CUTTING HEALTHY FUCKING LEAVES OFF YOUR FUCKING PLANTS BECAUSE THEY ARE "SHADING" A BUD SITE


----------



## Nizza (Aug 18, 2013)

actually i know of a valid reason to graft marijuana, patients with a low plant count could graft several plants to one, so that way they can run perpetual and run a diff strain each go without going over their plant limit. 
but i do agree, it is a waste of time to graft a plant for production purposes
i disagree that it's wasting time when you graft for the purpose of having several plant strains count as one
i also disagree that it's wasting time if you learn from the process and have fun with it. Do this in a hobby type setting without maximum bud desired, with some hobby lights or whatever

I'd love you to graft some good female strains to a healthy male rootstock!

im pretty sure if you have an 11 different strain mother you could sell the thing for biggg $ to patient growers or something like that, grafting to me is a cool, exciting concept. Not that i'd let it get in the way of getting a good yield off my normal stuff 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGhWLaTopL4


----------



## billy4479 (Aug 19, 2013)

Im a little disappointed guys this man is apparently in a class learning all he can about a subject of botany that he likes and caught his interest . Grafting is one of the most amazing things to do your self . budding and grafting is often used on perennials but if somebody wanted to try it on cannabis it can be one of the funnest and most rewarding things to say you have done . I have seen great success in controlling the height of true sativa plants by grafting them on to a indicia root stock . I remember when I 1st started coming to the advanced section I posted something and somebody didn't just call me dumb than leave the sent me a huge PDF file showing me the correct answer changed my out look on things than I went forward to share the correct answer . Please make my life as a mod easer this is the Advanced section post links share your option but do so respectively please .


----------



## Fuzzywuzz (Sep 5, 2013)

Bonkleesha said:


> we watched a video in one of my classes that says grafting can increase the vigor, teste, and yield of even annuals. they were talking about tomatoes, but....


The reason they graft tomatoes is because varieties/rootstocks such as Maxifort etc have better attributes. Such as disease resistance, vigour blah blah I think you get it. (what kind of hort program are you in? Im also a student)

The question isnt really if the crop is an annual or per annual, its if the extra labor costs, down time for the graft to take, and the cost of the rootstock are worth it. They didnt always graft greenhouse tomatoes untill they figured out and found a variety that worked well as a rootstock. 

Often times with genetics you have a variety that is a big producer, but is very susceptible to certain diseases or pests, more so than 'normal' yielding plants. This is because in breeding programs you cant be selective for everything, often times its just one or two characteristics. A grafted plant allows you to have the best of both worlds. A rootstock that is resistant to diseases, strong roots, fast growing, blah blah what ever you want to select with & a scion that is a big producer.

The problem you have is that no one has really bred for rootstock characteristics.
Did they ever show you the difference between a roostock variety that was never graphted & grown for several months so you can see the difference in yield and morphology to one that isnt?


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 6, 2013)

I seriously doubt if anyone is grafting determinate tomatoes. I know of no one grafting tomatoes on a commercial basis, and if they did it would be only indeterminate types.

With so many excellent hybrids that not only have better taste than Heirlooms, they have also bred into them incredible disease and nematode resistance, resistance to cracking, catfacing and such. Again, grafting annuals is not practical considering today's breeding efforts and that includes GMO's which I'm all for.

I've done my share of grafting perennials using T-bud, cleft, and veneer techniques. I have a Swiss grafting knife and use Parafilm to wrap. It keeps out water yet still breathes. When (and if) the budwood pushes it will grow right through the Parafilm.

UB


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 6, 2013)

Scabbio said:


> I don't think you can increase cambium area artificially.


You can't and a seasoned grafter wouldn't even consider it. They have their technique down pat so there's no room for tricks. I have almost a 100% success rate with T-bud grafting on citrus. And FWIW, I'm just beginning to harvest the fruits of my labors. Margarita anyone?  I have 2 Mexican (key) lime trees with fruit beginning to turn from lime green to yellow - perfection! Hell yeah!  Others soon to follow with blood orange and grapefruit come late winter.

If you guys want to play games, graft your pot using a Veneer graft. I think you're wasting your time and would be better served grafting a perennial that you can take with you and will one day bear heavily once it's in the ground - pecan, walnut, peach, apple, citrus, avocado, etc.


----------



## Fuzzywuzz (Sep 6, 2013)

Uncle Ben said:


> I seriously doubt if anyone is grafting determinate tomatoes. I know of no one grafting tomatoes on a commercial basis, and if they did it would be only indeterminate types.
> 
> With so many excellent hybrids that not only have better taste than Heirlooms, they have also bred into them incredible disease and nematode resistance, resistance to cracking, catfacing and such. Again, grafting annuals is not practical considering today's breeding efforts and that includes GMO's which I'm all for.
> 
> ...


Its more common than not to graft greenhouse tomatoes. No one grows determinate greenhouse tomatoes.... lol.
Im not trying to pick a fight here but Im a hort student & work in the industry
http://glvwg.ag.ohio-state.edu/documents/ReidGrafting07.pdf
http://www.hort.uconn.edu/ipm/greenhs/htms/Tomgraft.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tomato_grafting

Im not trying to say grafting of cannabis is viable either, just that it hasnt been done enough, and no one has bred for rootstock characteristics so we have no idea if its worth it or not.
the blanket assumption that ONLY perennials should be grafted doesnt always hold true......


----------



## Uncle Ben (Sep 7, 2013)

Fuzzywuzz said:


> Its more common than not to graft greenhouse tomatoes. No one grows determinate greenhouse tomatoes.... lol.
> Im not trying to pick a fight here but Im a hort student & work in the industry
> http://glvwg.ag.ohio-state.edu/documents/ReidGrafting07.pdf
> http://www.hort.uconn.edu/ipm/greenhs/htms/Tomgraft.htm
> ...


Interesting info, thanks! Still wouldn't touch it with a ten foot pole.


----------



## Bonkleesha (Sep 28, 2013)

Buck grew a brain.


----------



## Bonkleesha (Sep 28, 2013)

I haven't messed with it really since, other than a 1/6 bunch. Yes, I got one on my next one. Too bad I'm out of the game. Ballasts, anyone? Hoods? Fans? Talk turkey.


----------



## Jack Harer (Oct 9, 2013)

Bonkleesha said:


> okay okay okay fuggers.
> 
> we had a grafting lab yesterday, and i had a chance to talk to the godfather of grafting. no bullshit. guy has been grafting professionally for over 60 years.
> 
> ...



Is IBA an acceptable alternative to IAA? I've often wondered. What is the end game here? Why produce more auxin than genetics deterime appropriate? You just wanna give her bigger tits? I'm loving the idea here, just need to know the whys and wherefores


----------



## Farmer's Hat (Dec 20, 2013)

I successfully grafted a female scion onto a male rootstock. The experiment was intended to see if this grafted plant would grow bigger and faster than a traditional clone... and it did. I grow outdoors, so the graft was done as early as possible. I kept the plant indoors until the graft had visible signs of a "scab". It took me two tries... the first was a complete fail because the scion was to small.

I kept a small sandwich bag over the graft. Treat it the same as a rooting clone.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Dec 20, 2013)

Farmer's Hat said:


> I successfully grafted a female scion onto a male rootstock. The experiment was intended to see if this grafted plant would grow bigger and faster than a traditional clone... and it did. I grow outdoors, so the graft was done as early as possible. I kept the plant indoors until the graft had visible signs of a "scab". It took me two tries... the first was a complete fail because the scion was to small.
> 
> I kept a small sandwich bag over the graft. Treat it the same as a rooting clone.


How old is the plant in that photo? If you're serious about this, buy some Parafilm and wrap it around the scion working on down to the rootstock. At the bottom make a loop around your finger, pull the end thru, remove finger and tighten.


----------



## Farmer's Hat (Dec 20, 2013)

Uncle Ben said:


> How old is the plant in that photo? If you're serious about this, buy some Parafilm and wrap it around the scion working on down to the rootstock. At the bottom make a loop around your finger, pull the end thru, remove finger and tighten.


I did this last season. It worked out well.


----------

